# For Sale 94 GMC Vandura Short Bus, 6.2 Diesel w/ 151,240 miles



## Deleted member 24782 (Jul 11, 2020)

For Sale 94 GMC Vandura Short Bus, 6.2 Diesel w/ 151,240 miles...

Got this yesterday, was a trade as a partial payment for another repair I did, selling it for $1,500. Let me know if your interested, got title. 775 666 0606.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 11, 2020)

How's it run? As an honest mechanic, what's this thing look like to you in terms of things that might need replacing soon? Have you gotten into it at all?


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jul 11, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> How's it run? As an honest mechanic, what's this thing look like to you in terms of things that might need replacing soon? Have you gotten into it at all?



Well honestly, my friend drove it yesterday from Oakland to Lovelock, NV to meet me, had no issues to that point, but then it wouldn't restart, it's currently not getting any fuel to the injectors, But I will figure it out.


----------



## Darren Scout (Jul 11, 2020)

That's a sweet bus. I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to afford the gas.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jul 11, 2020)

Brodiesel710 said:


> For Sale 94 GMC Vandura Short Bus, 6.2 Diesel w/ 151,240 miles...
> 
> Got this yesterday, was a trade as a partial payment for another repair I did, selling it for $1,500. Let me know if your interested, got title. 775 666 0606.
> 
> ...



SOLD ALREADY, YOU CAN LOCK THE LISTING OR WHATEVER. Thanks.


----------

